# Punta Cana, Montego Bay, San Juan



## Nolathyme (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm looking for some ideas on timeshares/hotels in Punta Cana, Montego Bay or Puerto Rico. 

I'm looking for a very nice beach to relax and hide under shade.
We will be bringing a 3 and 5 year old.
Trip will probably be 4 nights in late fall period.

I've checked Punta Cana and most all inclusives are $300-$500 per night. 
I've checked Holiday Inn Montego Bay and read the beach is not that nice.
I've stayed in San Juan and I don't remember the beach to be very nice/swimmable.

We need a nice beach, nice hotel/timeshare, don't need to spend big bucks on all inclusives. 

We normally eat breakfast in the room and one or two meals out. 

Are there reasonably priced hotels/timeshares that you would recommend to look into?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 12, 2014)

With your children and requirements I personally wouldn't go to any of these! If it was me I would head to Aruba or some other Caribbean island. Beautiful beaches. Some truly great timeshares and a plethora of nice restaurants.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jul 12, 2014)

Bucky said:


> With your children and requirements I personally wouldn't go to any of these! If it was me I would head to Aruba or some other Caribbean island. Beautiful beaches. Some truly great timeshares and a plethora of nice restaurants.



I picked those islands because they are all non-stop flights and the trip is short. If we were going for a week, I wouldn't mind connecting flights are risk bad weather delays.


----------



## j1ceasar (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aruba aruba aruba*

Great beaches  - lots of resorts ON/NEAR beaches - small casinos - lots of restaurants - small island - cheap auto or taxi's and lots of supermarkets.


----------



## j1ceasar (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aruba _ more*

The Aruba " hi rise hotel"area is right next to a developed shoppings district to walk to restaurants and a few mals and fast food.  the "LOW rise " area also has a lot of family friendly TIME SHARES >


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 18, 2014)

I agree with Aruba.  Especially in the fall during hurricane season as Aruba is below the hurricane belt.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm thinking Puerto Rico is going to win out. I like the shorter flight to get to than most islands, no need to update passport, and the beach is close by.
The last time I was there we stayed at the Radisson near the Caribe Hilton. The beaches were not nice to swim. Will try Condado or Isla Verde area this time. May take a trip to Culebra or Vieques.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you want Puerto Rico the El Conquistador is an incredible resort with tons of activities for all ages and although it is NOT AI there are many excellent restaurants on the property.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 23, 2014)

swj said:


> I'm looking for some ideas on timeshares/hotels in Punta Cana, Montego Bay or Puerto Rico.
> 
> I'm looking for a very nice beach to relax and hide under shade.
> We will be bringing a 3 and 5 year old.
> ...



St John (USVI) >> PR (and those other places - incl Aruba - unless you want casinos I guess...)
fly to STT - take ferry to StJ
(do not need passport... although better to have)

Google St John USVI - often rated as best beaches and best Carib Island - IMO it should be on most people's bucket list (those that like tropical uncrowded beaches with soft sand and beautiful calm water)


----------



## Boonie (Oct 25, 2014)

A friend of mine traded her Mexico timeshare through RCI into the Hyatt Condado, she said it was expensive, a small cup of coffee was $4.   We recently met someone who lives in Puerto Rico and he agreed that is the touristy expensive side and to stay elsewhere next time!


----------



## brigechols (Oct 25, 2014)

We stayed at the LaConcha Renaissance in PR. Great pools and excellent restaurants within walking distance or a short cab ride. We had an ocean front one bedroom suite with a sleeper sofa for the kids and a limited kitchen (frig and microwave).


----------

